# C5 Audi allroad Stumps MacGyver... No Really.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Poor Richard Dean Anderson. You do a hit show like his 1980s hit MacGyver where his character by the same name fixes nearly anything with something as simple as a paperclip or his trademark swiss army knife and you're subject to fix-it jokes for the rest of your life. So, when your car breaks down and paparazzi are near... well... make sure to smile pretty for the camera and wait for the news cycle to start spinning.

Turns out Anderson is the owner of a C5-generation Audi allroad. Running a 2.7T and potentially even a 6-speed manual transmission, the allroad has always been a bit of a cult favorite in enthusiast circles. Frankly, it's the kind of car we'd expect MacGyver to drive... a versatile sleeper that can handle anything... a Swiss army knife on wheels.









Alas, C5 owners will also readily admit there's some baggage. C5's aren't always the most reliable... nor are 2.7Ts no matter how much of a performance bargain or ultimately tuneable they are. Owners of high mileage examples can and do spend money on upkeep and could likely point out a time or two when the car leaves you stranded should you not be the most mechanically adept.

So then there's Richard Dean Anderson. The man's an actor (with good taste in cars) and not a mechanic... nor is he MacGyver. We say you cut him a break and drop the paperclip jokes, but that's just us. See the paparazzi shots and read the original story after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great to hear and reconfirm what I know, but was hesitant to believe -as I purchase my 2004 allRoad tommorrow  Oh well, it's a six speed, and I had considered a few other more reliable Audis/German vehicles (just briefly). And I did own a 20V QT Advant fr many, many miles (279K), so I know what sleeper, expense, and sweetness is !


----------

